# First 1/2 bussel of green beans this year



## claybustr (Jun 29, 2013)

I didn't cut wood today because of rain and potential storms in the area but I did find enough dry time this morning to weed the garden and pick the first beans of the year. 1/2 bushel basket full from beans I planted the first or second weekend of April. I lost about 1/3 of what I planted to a late frost but it's sure nice to have beans put up in June. I also got some carrots, white and yellow onions and 1 hot banana pepper. Next week I should have more peppers. Starting to see some jalapeno and sweet peppers and a few tomatoes but I'm kinda behind on them.


----------



## farmer steve (Jun 30, 2013)

claybustr said:


> I didn't cut wood today because of rain and potential storms in the area but I did find enough dry time this morning to weed the garden and pick the first beans of the year. 1/2 bushel basket full from beans I planted the first or second weekend of April. I lost about 1/3 of what I planted to a late frost but it's sure nice to have beans put up in June. I also got some carrots, white and yellow onions and 1 hot banana pepper. Next week I should have more peppers. Starting to see some jalapeno and sweet peppers and a few tomatoes but I'm kinda behind on them.



them green beans are "gold" over this way. seen them selling at produce auction for $25-$35 1/2 bu. hate pickin beans but i guess i wouldn't mind at them prices.:msp_smile:


----------



## hanniedog (Jun 30, 2013)

With the rains we have had here the last several days you would have to be able to levitate inorder to get in the garden. Nothing is that far along anyway.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jun 30, 2013)

We're getting quite a bit of rain here. Had a flash flood this week. We're getting some cukes and some green peppers. But we didn't plant as much this year. Thanks for posting.


----------



## chuckwood (Jul 3, 2013)

claybustr said:


> I didn't cut wood today because of rain and potential storms in the area but I did find enough dry time this morning to weed the garden and pick the first beans of the year. 1/2 bushel basket full from beans I planted the first or second weekend of April. I lost about 1/3 of what I planted to a late frost but it's sure nice to have beans put up in June.



I planted a row of bush beans in April this year, and they did poorly, the plants are only 1/2 the size of last years bush beans. The problem seems to be the cold, wet weather - last years beans seemed to love the heat we had. I don't see very many new blossoms on them, so I'm gonna weed eat 'em and plant something else in that row. I'm not too concerned, I've got tons of pole beans coming in the corn patch, and they're doing great. The potatoes have thrived in this weather, and I'll have a problem now with too many. I over planted because last year they did poorly in the heat and dry weather. It seems to be impossible to get it right because the weather won't stay the same.


----------



## claybustr (Jul 3, 2013)

I usually only plant Blue Lake bush beans. I've never planted pole beans. Our red and white potatoes are looking very good this year. Last year they seem to have boiled in the ground and were rotten when I dug them. But I planted some white sweet potatoes last year that were huge when I dug them in early October. I got about 2 bushel from 20 slips. This year I planted about 60 slips but I'm not sure if they are going to be as hardy without the heat like last year. 

My beans look OK, I had some that were spotty and a few that were rotting on the ground. It's going to be a crap shoot. However, last year we didn't get enough beans to do much with. Plus the wife had 12 quarts go bad. I think someone gave her a box of lids that had been used. At least that's what she tells me. 

My garden spot is an old horse turn out paddock that's about 60% sand and 40% manure so it drains very well. LOL


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Jul 3, 2013)

> I've never planted pole beans.



Try a packet next year!

The taste is phenomenal -- much more intense "bean" taste then the bush style. Blew my mind first time I tasted one off the vine.


----------



## farmer steve (Jul 4, 2013)

chuckwood said:


> I planted a row of bush beans in April this year, and they did poorly, the plants are only 1/2 the size of last years bush beans. The problem seems to be the cold, wet weather - last years beans seemed to love the heat we had. I don't see very many new blossoms on them, so I'm gonna weed eat 'em and plant something else in that row. I'm not too concerned, I've got tons of pole beans coming in the corn patch, and they're doing great. The potatoes have thrived in this weather, and I'll have a problem now with too many. I over planted because last year they did poorly in the heat and dry weather. It seems to be impossible to get it right because the weather won't stay the same.





claybustr said:


> I usually only plant Blue Lake bush beans. I've never planted pole beans. Our red and white potatoes are looking very good this year. Last year they seem to have boiled in the ground and were rotten when I dug them. But I planted some white sweet potatoes last year that were huge when I dug them in early October. I got about 2 bushel from 20 slips. This year I planted about 60 slips but I'm not sure if they are going to be as hardy without the heat like last year.
> 
> My beans look OK, I had some that were spotty and a few that were rotting on the ground. It's going to be a crap shoot. However, last year we didn't get enough beans to do much with. Plus the wife had 12 quarts go bad. I think someone gave her a box of lids that had been used. At least that's what she tells me.
> 
> My garden spot is an old horse turn out paddock that's about 60% sand and 40% manure so it drains very well. LOL



if you can find them,plant g-beans with black seeds instead of white early in cool conditions. the black seeds seem to germinate better early. two varieties i know of are Tema & Provider. it's not to late to plant more if your early ones are crap. i think fall beans are best.


----------



## claybustr (Jul 6, 2013)

My folks picked over 3/4 of a bushel yesterday. Good looking beans too. But I'm not seeing any new blooms. If I find some time I'll set up some pole beans. Our radishes are done and I can replant in that row now. We also dug up about 40 good size red potatoes in about 6 or 7 feet so they are loving this weather.


----------

